# Hello from another new member



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

.......


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Evening glad you made it here. Good luck I'm sure someone here can help


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. 25 year relationship is a long time. What do you want us to know?


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

. . . . .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EveningThoughts said:


> Thank you for your welcomes. I'm more of watcher at the moment than a contributor.
> 
> Could do with a section on how to stay married through the menopause years 🙂
> I've found that my head brings up all the old hurts and resentments that havent been properly dealt with. Other days I'm my happy self.


*Welcome to the TAM Family, @EveningThoughts 


Just post up your concern only when you get good and ready to do it! No big rush in that we're here to help you only at your pace!*


----------

